# A light in the Darkness



## luvmypets (Mar 19, 2015)

As many of BYH'ers know we lost our only mature ewe to lambing difficulties last week. Our small ewe also lost her triplets. Being on a farm we understand loss is a part of the deal, but I had been documenting her every step for five months straight. So this was harder than ever expected..

But amidst all this sorrow there is a glimmer of hope, today we are going to pick up a Ewe and her lamb. The lamb is a beautiful caramel colored ewe lamb and the mother is a creamy/white colored ewe. Both are wool shepp and Yes there will be pictures..


Thanks to everyone who have supported me through all of this. It hasnt been easy but it makes it better for having all this support


----------



## Chytka (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry about ewe and lambs! Losing animals is never fun.

So exciting about the new sheep though! I'm very glad for you.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry about the loss , but congratulations on the new ewe and lamb!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2015)

and


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 19, 2015)

Love love love, our new girls! 

But sadly no pictures, today  .. Lily seemed nervous but they are all in a stall together so they will bond.

Getting the girls home was fun xD Rosie (Mom) was in a crate that she was to big for and she had to lay down. I held Clover (baby) in my lap. There were a few times I thought the crate would tip and I did get little sheep pellets all over me ....but they are now home safe and sound. Clover is such a little ham and she poses for pictures( even if she doesnt know it) It was so cute because she started eating hay that was meant for mom. I still miss Mammy, but this will help alot. 

Stay tuned for pictures.. and oh Pass the popcorn!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 19, 2015)

Glad you got them home


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2015)

So glad you got new sheep to fill the empty place in your heart.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 19, 2015)

So glad you got them!!!  You have had a rough time of it, and now...enjoy these sweeties!!!!  Can't wait for pictures


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

Pictures... YAY!!! 


 She is such a ham 
 The first meeting and all the excitment is about food 
 I love this  
 She knows shes cute and takes advantage of it


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 20, 2015)

What a cutie!  Congrats again


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

For any Sheep experts, What breed/cross do you think they are?


----------



## Chytka (Mar 20, 2015)

That lamb is so precious! Glad you got them home safely.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 21, 2015)

They look like Southdowns (NOT Babydoll Southdowns) Probably not anything fancy (ie not show quality), but they will be great for what you want them for. 

They won't have the best wool if you are thinking about learning to spin or trying to sell it. It's a medium staple fleece and while some Southdowns have decent fleeces, the breed has not be bred to select for nicer wool since they are a meat breed. 

I would HIGHLY recommend getting the lamb's tail docked as soon as possible. A long tail in a wool breed is a recipe for fly strike. Believe me. You do NOT want to experience that. You don't have to dock really short, maybe leave the tail 3 or 4 inches long.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just saw the photos!!!!  What a beautiful baby!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

The ewe looks Southdown-y, probably a cross with a whitefaced ewe. The lamb I want to say has a Hamp or Oxford daddy, but usually with those types of lambs, they have speckled faces not solid faces like this one.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2015)

For illustration purposes....

Purebred Southdown lamb. His color is a little darker than normal, but still acceptable. Your lamb appears to have a similar coloring.




Purebred Southdown ewes (not the black sheep)


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Their faces look too open for me to say pure Southdown, which is why I said Southdown x. My neighbor had a Babydoll x Montadale ewe that looked like the ewe in question, I named her Wrinkles... but their faces are pretty similar in terms of openness.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 27, 2015)

Possibly...there is variation in amount of face wool within the breed so I wouldn't base anything on that. The thing that makes me think possible cross is their ears. Their ears are a bit too "perky". The tips of the ears point up a little instead of being closer to horizontal.


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry for your losses dear, and congratulations on your new additions


----------

